
Silicon Valley breeds boredom, loneliness and vanity - eevilspock
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2019/10/28/how-silicon-valley-breeds-boredom-loneliness-vanity/
======
katmannthree
As a counterpoint to this, the internet / less mainstream social networking
sites are amazing for people living in rural areas. Being able to connect to
people with similar interests instead of having your friends determined by
physical proximity does wonders to alleviate boredom and loneliness.

~~~
HNLurker2
But it feels you with an empty feeling and easily to dichotomy between the
business and luxury of city vs the normal and boring life of the rural.

~~~
EarthlyFireFly
Busyness of city is just a distraction from self, a palliative measure, not a
solution or cure from such mental diseases, which are nothing more than our
Author's calls to the conscious life. The more a person distances himself,
ignores these calls, the more painful their hunt will be to him. "People are
looking for pleasures, throwing themselves from side to side, because they
feel the emptiness of their lives." (Blaise Pascal) "Dead are those who,
immersed into transient and carnal cares, do not even know that they have a
soul, which demands its liberation, and of that to live means to fight, means
to die, that only this way can the great liberation be achieved." (de
Lamennais) The solution is only in one: in living simpler, and taking time to
ponder about the meaning of human life. For that, the writings by Leo Tolstoy
are priceless: [http://www.earthlyfireflies.org/works-by-leo-
tolstoy/](http://www.earthlyfireflies.org/works-by-leo-tolstoy/)

------
anm89
This is unbelievable laziness on the part of the Post. Well below what I would
expect from them.

Some generalities regarding the progression of tech mixed in with vague
sentiments of "this is bad, thingd used to be better"

Very disappointung that this can get published at the post.

